# Jerry Lewis MDA Telethon



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Ku band satellite coordinates the same as last year. 
G3C K18 - Horizontal = 12050 MHz
T5 K25, Vertical = 12145 MHz 

C-band feed on T6 Tr 4. 

C-band and T5 feeds will stay live. G3 feed is for the west coast stations as the feed drops behind an hour between 2 and 3am PT.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It is also being shown on Dish Network channels 235 (KWGN), 238 (WWOR) and 239 (WGN).


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

SD Local KSFY is showing it too, but not til tomorrow morning. (aka 7:00am) They only air it on Labor Day, and also does not air all 21 hours of it. I will tape the first 6 hours on WGN, and the last 2 hours on KSFY. (8-hour tape needed)

KSFY one was very low-budget on the local parts.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My local station was wierd this year.

Usually the telethon was carried on WFSB (CBS in Hartford) but this year WTIC (FOX in Hartford) carried it.

Most of the night and into the morning they only carried the national feed and had NO PHONE NUMBERS to call in and pledge! I checked again around Noon Time and they finally had a phone number to call and pledge. It was wierd to see the show with no numbers to call!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> My local station was wierd this year.
> 
> Usually the telethon was carried on WFSB (CBS in Hartford) but this year WTIC (FOX in Hartford) carried it.
> 
> Most of the night and into the morning they only carried the national feed and had NO PHONE NUMBERS to call in and pledge! I checked again around Noon Time and they finally had a phone number to call and pledge. It was wierd to see the show with no numbers to call!


You can call 1-800-Fight-MD-or go to MDAUSA.org and pledge. I try and do at least one of those each year. National feeds are cool, because you get clips from past shows in the local breaks. Did you see those with the Oak Ridge Boys and the ventriliquist and Maureen and Wayne Brady? Last year had Reba which was great. This year's clips were okay.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

What was the local donation totals: Here in Lafayette, LA it was $803,419. Just curious to see how it went all around the country.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

thebigjp said:


> What was the local donation totals: Here in Lafayette, LA it was $803,419. Just curious to see how it went all around the country.


Casper had to be lower than that. They had below $100,000 on Sunday morning.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Scott,

What is wrong with Jerry Lewis? It looks like he has been on a ton of steroids for a long time, poor guy? Anyone know his diagnosis?

LMS


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

he has pulminary fibrosis, requiring him to take steroids and he's been bloated like that for the past couple of years...it's almost impossible for me to watch him these days...


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Agreed--he's in very bad shape. I didn't get a chance to watch the telethon this year, but he definitely has my respect and admiration; when a lot of people would be sitting down feeling sorry for themselves, or having people do stuff for them, he's out there arranging and hosting and earning millions of dollars for the kids with MDA. A very special person.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

jrjcd said:


> he has pulminary fibrosis, requiring him to take steroids and he's been bloated like that for the past couple of years...it's almost impossible for me to watch him these days...


I couldn't believe it when I saw him. Better than the alternative, but man, how horrible. He seems to get around fairly well. I bet he is too old for a transplant, and depending on the details, he would need a heart/lung block, all the organs transplanted at once. Those are rare, and reserved for the young.

God bless him and his work.

LMS


----------

